# Look at these big ol pompano. Is this even legal?



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

Pardon the language barrier. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2063524120603144



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Looks like Permit to these uneducated eyes. Just a guess.-


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

look like permit to me too


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Thatâ€™s how the ******** fish Surfside Jetty and keep every undersized fish. Iâ€™ve caught some decent ones, they do look like pompano though.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Yum!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Solodaddio said:


> That?s how the ******** fish Surfside Jetty and keep every undersized fish. I?ve caught some decent ones, they do look like pompano though.


The Asians give them a run for the money. They keep lookdowns and sergeant majors.

Never caught pomps off the jetties before. Hmmm


----------

